# Nokia E60 + UMTS [SOLVED]

## vad3r

Hi,

i wan't to connect my Laptop via bluetooth to my Nokia E60 so access the internet via UMTS. I tried almost every ppp-script i could find but nothing seems to work. 

Would be very glad if one of you could help me.

----------

## Cintra

That would be very nice! 

Unfortunately there seem to be no Bluetooth apps allowing that, but pls let us know if you come across one  :Wink: 

I got IP Passthrough working on XP via the ca-53 cable using Nokia Network bridge, but who wants to surf with a 1 metre long cable connection. Maybe its early days yet for the E60/61, but I don't understand Nokia's thinking here.

Mvh

Sorry, after re-reading your post I see you want to surf from laptop through your phone, not the reverse..

Perhaps one of these is what you need http://tinyurl.com/glxfh  :Wink: 

----------

## nobspangle

I think you just need to treat the phone as a dialup modem and dial the number *99#1 that should connect you to the first network connection set up in your list.

I've never tried that on linux, but I use it on Windows all the time with both GPRS and UTMS connections

----------

## vad3r

I created a lot of pppd scripts for this purpose but nothing seems to work. But i think the problem is the connection to the device. Using rfccomm i can bind to the interface. I can see that i'm connected on the phone too. 

I think i should be able to connect with minicom the the phone and send AT commands. But i can't issue a single command. That's very strange for me. I found out that you need a 16 number pincode if you wan't to access the SIM card in the phone. But that's all i found in the handbook  :Sad: 

----------

## vad3r

I finally solved it. An excellent documentation can be found at 

http://www.marcushellberg.com/pages/projects/nokia-e-series-gprs-settings.php

Seems to work fpr all S60 phones. Worked for me (Nokia E60 and Vodafone UMTS) within a minute   :Very Happy: 

----------

